# Bunnies that need homes in the South Chicago Suburbs



## lalena2148 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Update!* Went in again yesterday. 

*
*1) 2 Black Bunnies (Mom and Baby)
- Female and baby not sexed
- Baby is bigger now (has been there for a month) and it medium in size, the 
mother is large
- Not spayed/neutered
-They are under the number W-48
They both look like this: http://www.monadpets.org/images/adopt-black-rabbit.jpg
*Adopted! Babyfound ahome last week!* :bunnyheart

2) Brown w/ dark tan Chinchilla layered fur and white tummy
- Male
- not neutered
- looks about 7/8 lbs
- Under number W-23
Looks list this guy but his fur is a little lighter: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/featured_pets/Critters/Benjamin/dinner.jpg
*Adopted!* :bunnyheart

3) Black w/ white stripe on neck & leg
- Not sexed yet
- 7/8 lbs
- Under number W-15
Looks kinda like this but the white fur isn't as prominate...spread out over the black and kinda blends in like chinchilla type fur:http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/oregon/images/jordan.jpg
*Adopted!* :bunnyheart

4) White dwarf
- red eyes
- small (2 lbs)
- not sexed
- not altered
- Under W-42
Looks like this:http://www.brierpatchchins.com/rabbits/pics/stock08.jpg

5) Gray w/ slight blue tint to fur
- not sexed
- not altered
- 5/6 lbs
Looks like this but not as big or big ears:http://www.petconnectionprogramsinc.com/images/378.jpg

*
*6) 2 buns in one cage (white w/ tan spots on ears, eyes, nose and back & a really dark brown w/ different shades of brown w/ a little white around his neck and face)
- not sexed
- not altered
- small 2lbs
- Under W-64
White one looks like this except smaller and has tan instead of brown:http://www.geocities.com/josettep12/macgyver1.jpg
Brown one looks like this except smaller and darker:
http://www.gardencentre.ie/artman/uploads/brown_rabbit.jpg
*UPDATE: White bun is a boy and the brown bun is a girl.

*7) Dark brown baby
- male
- 2 months old
- not altered
- small
- was given up because owners thought it would affect the wife's pregnancy :dunno

8) White and grey Chinchilla-furred rabbit
- not sexed
- small
- looks like my Drizzle but whiter
- not altered


The little baby and the one that looks like my Drizzle is SO cute! I'm worried though about the baby being a male, that he might get territorial later on before he gets neutered and will spray (Drizzle never sprayed, ever! ) so I'm trying to decide if the white one is agirl if it would be better to get. I would bring Drizzle with, but there are always a ton of dogs in the waiting room, and I have a feeling he would completely freak out! I'm also getting married in 5weeks (exciting but stressful) and my fiance and I are going on our honeymoon a couple after the wedding for about a week (6 days). I'll be leaving Drizzle (and the other rabbit if I get it) with my mom. Is there a chance they could be bonded by then? Or will I still be safer having them in separate cages after that until I get back? Any ideas on any of these? I might go today to see if I will adopt one. Oh so excited! :colors:


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2006)

Glad to hear some of these buns are finding homes!

Congrats to you on getting married! If I were you, I would just wait to get another bun until after the honeymoon. That will makes things less stressful for you right now (bc I know how stressful planning a weddingis) and make it easier on your mom when your away. 

Just my opinion. Bonding can be so very easy, or very difficult. Hard to say without knowing the buns. When you do decide to bring one home, would they let you foster to see how things work out? That would be a nice alternative to taking him to the shelter.

Good Luck!

Haley


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Haley! I'm going to try and see if they would let me foster. I am also going to ask them maybe to hold the one that looks like my Drizzle until I get back. Although, if they said I can't, I might still get it. 

Drizzle is a very easy going bunny. He grooms everyone he comes in contact with (gives kisses on everyone's noses), he snuggles with me and my fiance everyday, he plays with us. He's not really territorial except when I go to pick his food bowl up at night to fill it with food. He'll grunt and usually swat my hands away. But, then I yell at him and he'll be all snuggly and kissy. When he was a baby, he was around a bunch of little babies in a pen. He's been incontact w/ one other rabbit, my mom's rabbit named Foo-Foo (male about 6 mths older than Drizzle and not neutered). We introduced them to each other. They ignored each other and Drizzle then put his head down for him...and then Foo-Foo tried to mount him. Don't know what that means, but that's what happened.


----------



## Nugget (Aug 25, 2006)

Any chance you could find out the sex of the white dwarf? Thanks.

Nugget


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Nugget wrote: *


> Any chance you could find out the sex of the white dwarf? Thanks.
> 
> Nugget



Sure! I'll do that today! :colors:

*UPDATE:* Nugget, the White Dwarf, female, 6 mths, not altered: $26.50 for adoption and spay

The white one like Drizzle is a girl! Yeah! I think I'm going to get her tomorrow! :bunnydance:
She's very sweet, gave kisses and 'claimed' me already by rubbing her chin on me.

I think I've asked this before, but bonding a girl to a boy is easiest, right?
Also, there were a lot of fruit flies around the bunnies again. I'm going to report them after I get her home. How do I go about asking if they can check for fly strike? Can they check on that and is it necessary because there are fruit flies around?

And thanks Haley for the congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2006)

Yay! We're going to need LOTS of pictures!! 

Yes, bonding a boy and girl is the easiest (although, again, no guarentee ) If your boy is very easy going and non aggressive, it might not be so difficult..but ya never know until you try 

My favorite link for bonding is this one:http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/introductions.htmlwhich is also listed in the RO Bonding section:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12072&amp;forum_id=17which should give you loads of info!!

My best advice is to take Drizzle with you when you pick her up so they can meet and ride home with one another...then let her settle in and get used to you and the new place before you really start the bonding.

Ive only bonded boys...I hope yours is easier! Good Luck!

-Haley


----------



## Nugget (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for checking lalena! I've been looking for a female to bond with my neutered male dwarf mix.I'm going out of town for the weekend, but hopefully can get out that way sometime next week.

I don't think fruit flies are the type of flies that cause flystrike. But I'm sure if their vet sees a problem they'll let you know. When you go to adopt her, check her out and take alook at her underneath to make sure she is clean and dry. If she has maggots you'll see them, trust me. If you see large greenish colored flies buzzing around (like the kind you see around garbage) then I'd be concerned. 

Good luck with the bonding! I've found it's easiest with a male/female pair. I did have a spayed female though who hated every bunny she met. She ended up living by herself and just seemed to enjoy following me around like a little dog. So that was ok.

If you feel you need to report them, try calling the Il. Dept. of Agriculture. They'll send out an Inspector.

Nugget


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, went to go get the girl today, but she was already in surgery and had been adopted by someone else.:cry2Oh well, I just hope the surgery goes well and that the people treat her like a princess. I guess this is just how things go and I got too overly excited today. But, then again, who wouldn't. Maybe this is just a way to wait until after the honeymoon to get one. At least she's adopted! She looked like this but was about 6 mths old, so she was a little bigger: 






I guess I'll just have to get over it and be happy with my Drizzle (which I am) and search once again for a friend for him.


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2006)

i am sorry to hear that she had already found a home. but it sounds like there are other rabbits in the rescue looking for new homes too?

it is my experiance and beliefe that if something wasn't ment to happen, it won't. maybe fate had it planned for this girl to go to that home? or better yet, maybe fate had another rabbit out there still that needs your help more!

i hope her home is good, and that no rescue ever sees her again! and you still get a bravo for at least trying to place her in your house!

katie


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 27, 2006)

*katt wrote: *


> i amsorry to hear that she had already found a home. but it sounds likethere are other rabbits in the rescue looking for new homes too?
> 
> it is my experiance and beliefe that if something wasn't ment tohappen, it won't. maybe fate had it planned for this girl to go to thathome? or better yet, maybe fate had another rabbit out there still thatneeds your help more!
> 
> ...


Thanks katie. Yes, there are other rabbits looking for a home, but unfortunately they are either (1) male, which I don't want to bond w/my Drizzle (male) or (2) way too big for where I live. There are some new ones in there that are 9 -12 lbs. But, I guess I'll just hold off my endeavor until after I get back from my honeymoon next month. That way I can be more prepared house wise (look into making a NIC condo) and have Drizzle help me find his perfect friend. I might also try a new shelter called P.A.W.S in Tinley Park and see what I can do there.


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 8, 2006)

I found these buns on Craigslist. They are in Palos in the south suburbs. I asked the guy about them (someone else did as well) and to please put a "small adoption fee" on his listing, but he didn't respond to that. Only that the rabbits are very friendly and they've been around kids. Unfortunately, someone else on craigslist wants to buy them for stew. Please help them if you can. Again they are free to a good home:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/zip/204405282.html

I would totally take one, but can't because I'm going away next month and can't leave 2 rabbits w/ my mom for a week.


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thought I'd post some more rabbits I found in the area. I haven't been to the AWL Chicago Ridge sinceI went to go get my bunny girl (that I didn't get). My fiance and I made a deal; we'll look into getting another rabbit when we get back from our honeymoon in October (which I am SO excited about getting married...it's only a month away!). But, part of the deal is, because I just want to take them all home when I see them, is that I shouldn't go there until we get back. That way, I won't be tempted to take everybunny home and I might find the perfect bunny after they rotate these rabbits to the other shelter (they do that once a month...move some to another no kill shelter and bring some here). My fiance just doesn't want to see me dissappointed again like I was with the little girl (he took me out to dinner and basically let me chow down on everything I wanted). Anyway, there are some rabbits who need homes that are listed on Craigslist:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/zip/205543955.html
This bunny is listed as free. I'm going to see if they'll include a small adoption fee with it. (Norridge....Northside Suburb by Rosemont)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pet/205650015.html
The HRS Chicago has a ton of rabbits they want to adopt.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pet/202821079.html
This poor girl was found wandering the streets of Chicago in the middle of winter in the snow. She's been on Craigslist on and off for months now. It seems that the people who found her and keep taking her back are awesome, but the little girl bun doesn't get along w/ their other rabbits. Here's hoping she finds her forever home soon (Bridgeport Area...Southside by US Cellular Field)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pet/204900243.html
Adult male bunny, $10 to a good home


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Update!* Just Went to the AWL in Chicago Ridge and adopted a bun on Friday! :bunnydance:

Wanted to give an updated list of rabbits there I'm not sure about alltheir sexes, but they are all unaltered:

- 1 Netherland Dwarf (male)
-small
-dark chocolate brown w/ white under his chin
-has been there for 4 months
-skiddish
-looks like this:http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/images/odell.jpg

- 1 Lop 
-medium
-light gray
-friendly
-looks like this:http://www.mayhewanimalhome.org/adoptmeetandcare/rabbits/rabbit_folders/zag/zag.jpg,but has a little more gray (does have a brown tint though)

- 1 White bun w/ brown spots
-about 3.5 lbs
-has been there about 2.5 months
-was a little skiddish, but w/ a littlebonding time has become friendly
-looks like this:http://www.rabbit.org/rabbit-center/adoptables/images/millie63sml.jpg

- 1 White rabbit w/ blue eyes and light brown spots
-small
-skiddish
-has been ther for 2 weeks
-looks a little like the one above but w/ blue eyes.

Good news! 2 weeks ago there were over 10 rabbits, and now a lot have been adopted! Yay! :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats great! Sounds like they are having some success getting these bunnies adopted. Are the conditions there improving?


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> Thats great! Sounds like they are having some successgetting these bunnies adopted. Are the conditions thereimproving?


Yeah they are. The flies are gone and the rabbit's cages are kept pretty nicely now. They have a new volunteer who specializes in rabbits. She even knew Latte well and told me what a good, friendly bunny he was before I got him. And she litterboxed trains them all before they go home. My only qualm is this: all the buns aren't checkedout health wise before they go in the room next to the rest of the buns. That's why I'm a tad worried about Latte because he was sniffing and playing with other buns who had god know's what. Other than that, the rabbits seem to get more exercise and attention


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad to hear things are improving. I think the litter box training probably helps a lot.


----------

